# SurfCast Pro Shop Zziplex Open New Date



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Date & Time
Dec 14th Saturday 09:00am to 4:00pm
Dec 15th Sunday 09:00am to 4:00pm

Casting Field
Heritage Park & Joel C. Bradshaw Fairgrounds
21311 Courthouse Hwy,
Windsor, VA 23487-6136

Sponsors
ZZIPLEX & Surfcast Pro shop (www.surfcastproshop.com)

Hotel/Inn
Please check hotel/inn info in
Smithfield VA, 23430
Suffolk VA 23434

Food & Beverages
Lunch and Beverages will be provided for both days


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Good Luck and may your casts be long & in court.


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Thanks Andy,

We're having some weather issues and things weren't looking good for this weekends event but conditions have certainly changed. The forecast is for overcast skies but temperatures in the mid 50 degree range with winds blowing 5-10 mph. Surfcastpro Shop is bring out a lot of Zziplex rods for anyone interested to see and cast. www.facebook.com/surfcastproshop/.


----------



## Spladle160 (Nov 20, 2017)

So did it happen? How did everyone do?


----------

